# First grooming



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

How old is Floyd? Great name by the way. Floyd. Makes me smile just typing it. I think you need some vaccines, but the sooner the better so the groomer can train the puppy to enjoy grooming.


----------



## Floydthemini (Jun 11, 2017)

Click-N-Treat said:


> How old is Floyd? Great name by the way. Floyd. Makes me smile just typing it. I think you need some vaccines, but the sooner the better so the groomer can train the puppy to enjoy grooming.




Thanks [emoji1]He's almost 10 weeks. He's actually booked in for his vaccinations on the day of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Did the breeder start him at all with bathing, clipping, etc? Mine did Dublin's first bath, and did his nails regularly to get him used to it. She would have done his face/feet/tail if i wanted her to but i asked her not to because i liked him fluffy as a pup - she just let him investigate the clippers and such, so when i really started him he wouldn't be totally "omg".

Most groomers are going to require at least the first and second set of puppy shots in order for the dog to stay with them. In all honesty, i wouldn't bring my puppy to a salon without having ALL vaccinations just because you NEVER know what's going through the salon (even if the groomers are meticulous about cleaning.) 

Most groomers won't groom a dog the same day as their vaccines, either, because the area is bound to be sore and they don't want to risk the dog having a reaction to the shot while in their salon. Also, a vaccine is NOT going to be effective immediately - ask your vet when the vaccine will be effective so you can bring the puppy when it's actually going to PROTECT him.

That being said, you can certainly start him NOW at HOME with bathing, brushing, and even blow drying (human hair dryer set on cool will start getting him used to loud noises and the feeling of air blowing on him.) Then maybe after the second set of shots, you can ask around for a groomer that will do JUST his face/feet/tail and nails. Some will do just that for pretty cheap and get the pup in/out with very little fuss and stress.

The whole key is to start the puppy out slowly and work up to a full service groom. The first couple of times at the groomer should be fun, easy, and quick. I won't do a full hair cut on a puppy that young as it can be very stressful and no puppy is going to stand for a full groom at that age - instead i offer step up services and work our way up to a full groom. I also won't dematt or shave a matted puppy. Personal preference, puppies HATE it and i don't want to be the one to make their first or second grooming experience terrible.

Good luck!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Meanwhile to get your pup acclimated to buzzing sounds, hold him and run your electric toothbrush near him... I know it sounds dumb, but it is amazing how small steps can make a difference. Pet him and reward him with yummy treats, too.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

The breeder I purchased my toy poodle from started him early with what she called hygiene cuts so his bottom and around his eyes. She started at 6 weeks of age. Also clipping his nails and brushing. She believes they need to be started early so they get used to a life time of clipping and grooming.

I got my little guy at 10 weeks and 2 weeks later he had his first puppy cut. My groomer only did Jet's first full clip 3 weeks ago when he was 8 months before that was just puppy cuts so not as full on. She said he is the most amazing puppy she has ever clipped. He has been so well trained to be clipped and brushed he just sits or stands and it doesn't bother him at all. She said you can see the breeder spent a lot of time getting him used to it so it doesn't worry him what so ever. He even puts his paw in her hand to get his nails clipped.

My groomer is a mobile groomer so comes to my house and has her set up in a van. Your puppy needs vaccinations before taking it to a groomer. However it's a really good idea to start the grooming process when they are small puppies because the difference it makes is huge.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Just as everyone has said, vaccines are important to have underway, but defiantly doing things at home will help him out at the groomers. My groomer came to my house when my litter was 4 weeks old and did their first face/feet/tail groom. I started grinding nails when they were only 1 week old. Just touching the tips so they got used to the feel of someone holding their tiny toes and the feel of the grinder. Baths were started at 4 weeks as well. I have an adjustable force dryer so I was able to turn it way down and blow the babies dry. They had that done every 2 weeks until they went to their new families. So by the time they went to the groomer is was no big deal at all, they were pros at it all!


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

When mine went to the groomer the first few times our goal was a good experience, not a good groom. I told her was ok if not all feet get done if it too much.


----------

